# Kitchen plinth help



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

I need to fit some kitchen plinths and just slightly confused

Using example numbers
So the plinth width is 200mm and the gap from the floor to the cabinate is 150mm

So I know I need to scribe the plinth but then do I then cut the top part of the plinth straight too? If so how do I know that I’m getting the exact size

Can’t figure it out


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If your floor is flat and straight, mark the 150mm (or actual size), cut down to right size and fit.

Make sure you use a sharp saw and ensure you cut right side of the face - so the rough edge is inside the unit (if that makes sense) and cut the top off the plinth, so the cut edge isn't obviously seen - you have the factory straight cut to the floor that's on show...


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, floor isnt straight which is annoying


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't cut it too tight for height, if you ever need to remove it in the future it can be a nightmare to get it back out. If the ends ain't sealed then I put pva on them to stop them swelling with water from people mopping the floor


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

If you have to scribe, maybe invest in a product called the 'perfect butt' 

Quality product for scribing 

Also depending on the length of the plinth may be a jigsaw would be a lot easier than handsawing

Top tip above about coating in PVA too to seal the edges


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

RP84 said:


> Thanks, floor isnt straight which is annoying


You can get a rough estimate of the angle by measuring both sides of the cabinet and noting the difference in height.

Don't worry too much though. As Andy says, since you put the cut edge on top, if you are a couple of MM too short, you wont be able to see it. Even if you put your head right to the floor it's still difficult to tell


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> If you have to scribe, maybe invest in a product called the 'perfect butt'
> 
> Quality product for scribing
> 
> ...


Well, I've just googled "perfect butt" 🤤🤤 Lucky the wife is out😂


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> Well, I've just googled "perfect butt" 🤤🤤 Lucky the wife is out


I assume this is what you found......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trend-TREPBUTT-Perfect-Worktop-Scriber/dp/B0029WD590
Haha


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

dchapman88 said:


> I assume this is what you found......
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Trend-TREPBUTT-Perfect-Worktop-Scriber/dp/B0029WD590
> Haha


Let's just say that was down the rankings slightly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers guys, I will give it ago tomorrow, 

I think first scribing and then cut the top if needed. I guess if there is a little gap I could always use sealant

good shout on the pva


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

RP84 said:


> Cheers guys, I will give it ago tomorrow,
> 
> I think first scribing and then cut the top if needed. I guess if there is a little gap I could always use sealant
> 
> good shout on the pva


You wont see a little gap at the top unless you get down and look for it as the plinths are set back from the cupboard front edge.
You can get clip on seals for the bottom of the plinths although I didn't like them so sealed the edges with wood varnish.
If your floor is not level then you could use sealant for the bottom gap, either floor or plinth colour, I wouldn't seal the top gap as you may need that to get something behind in the future if you ever need to pull them out to get behind them.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I had a similar issue.
I ended using a jigsaw with a fresh blade to trim the plinth.
As mentioned before, I would recommend trimming an extra few mm's and it makes it easier it take it off if need be.

You should have received (with the plinth) a plastic/silicone trim strip that clips on the bottom of the plinth which forms a nice seal between the plinth & floor and makes it easier to clean.

Not sure if you can get these trims separately.


----------

